# How can you tell if your Betta's are good for breeding?



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I've read alot about how people say you shouldn't breed Betta's from Pet Stores, is this completely true?

& how do you tell if your Betta's [both male & female] are of good quality to breed?

Like, for an example, Richard, my SDet is multicolored [as you can see by the pics below] - does this make him a bad choice for breeding because of all his colors? Is there a way I can tell what the main colors of his parents were just by looking at him? [sorry I dont understand how the coloring combos work no matter how much i try to]

And finally at what age do you think its time to stop breeding a Betta? I've read 2 years & the younger the better?

Sorry for the kinda crap quality pics, trying to get a good one of his coloring sucks when he wont stay still lol.

& as you can see, his color changes alot with the flash of the camera & the angle he is at. But he is obviously mainly blue, red & a pinky/purple color with clearish edges around his fins. Idk why he looks so green with the flash?


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Usually it is recommended that the bettas be under 2, sounds right as some are ready at 3mos!
The only problem with pet store fish is you have no family tree so strange things might pop up and a lot of them seem to have poor conformation...body lines. 
It is not all about the color but body lines and fins as well. For instance, it is recommended that your breeders are at least half moon because that is what you are aiming for and you'll get more HM in the spawn if you start with fish that have 180degree caudal...so your SDelta will produce few HM babies.
The pink and purple on your gorgeous boy are more than likely derived from blue on top of red since red layer is under blue/green iridescence layer...that is how most if not all "purple/lavender" bettas are made as of now...hard color to come by.

But, in the end, I have to agree with what Sena and Creat have said in similar threads: you have to start somewhere and many breeders probably began with less than perfect fish! In fact, there is no "perfect" fish! It is the enthusiasm you bring. Find the best fish you can, have a goal, and enjoy the process!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I _would _like to breed him, I have a female HM on order from one of my local stores. I asked for a green one, but the man said there's no guarantee thats what she will be, they get theirs from a breeder.

I just get a bit hesitant about asking because some people seem to get really snappy on here about people doing "the wrong thing".

Its just something I'd like to try. I've been reading a lot about it, I know everything I need to have [food for the fry seems to be the only thing I cant find locally] - if it works, it works, if it doesnt, its not going to stress me out. Id just simply like to give it ago without people being negative.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pros please no cussing are they pet store bettas? Did you condition them?


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

That's how I feel about it. There is a lot of stressing "the right and only way" around here...in my opinion, betta owners are like any other obsessive pet owner: each one will have a different idea of what's right and that is it.
For awhile, I was one of those "it has to at least 2.5gallons" people...then I began breeding and I ordered a bunch of bettas from thailand, and guess what: I had no space for them and they started being put in vases (good thing my husband buys me a lot of flowers . At first, the boys in vases were going to be temporary, but as I began moving them around(to spawning tank) I noticed how some really dig being in the vase, feel secure I guess. So, I got larger vases, silk plants, and heaters. I don't feel bad because each fish is different and I place accordingly...Sam, my super red HM, adores his 5gallon tank so much he built a 5x2" bubble nest that is one inch high out of water!
So, I am all for what works for you! I can totally see a green HM female with your boy...he has a really active iridescence layer ( top layer out of 4). If you can't get green from LPS, try aquabid. There are a few USA breeders that have been selling green or platinum juvies...I got the most beautiful true green female HM from one and 3 white platinums with lots of iridescence from another...you can PM me later if interested in their names...don't know off top of my head


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Choc....pros is waiting for female.
Pros: forgot to tell you...aquabid has many sellers of live food...I recommend banana worms and vinegar eels....fishyy..I believe is his name, sells some really nice grindal and white worm cultures that are huge (you could feed day they get to you!) Your adults should be conditioned..live and/or frozen food works best...had best results with the grindals and white worms...recently had 3 consecutive spawns!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a bad idea to breed pet store bettas and you should not order more bettas than you have room for that is hoarding. The administrator said 2.5 gallon minimum.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a 3 gallon tank for the female already & my males all have 5.5 gallon tanks. I have plenty of room for her in my room & plenty of room in one of our spare bedrooms for breeding. I dont hoard, my mother has instilled in me not to do that...

My Betta's all get fed Wardley's Betta Pellets & Blood Worms. I live in Australia so I dont know if I can use that AquaBid site?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure you need a 10 gallon for breeding a lagre tank to hold females tons of containers for males and you should use more protien for breeding.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I know I've made a complete list of all the things I require if I decided to breed - its like 2 pages long lol.
Like I said, I would like to, doesnt mean I will though. Im just trying to get all the info I can beforehand.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The most important thing on the list is people who want them.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah a local Pet Store buys fish & my boyfriends family all want some.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Choc: it was an accident that I was without room for the bettas I ordered because my divided 20g long sprung a leak (my 2.5 year old daughter swung a metal flashlight at it and smashed the glass) and that tank was being set up for the bettas I ordered ...they arrived before I could replace and cycle another tank. You always seem to jump to worst idea possible. You just told prosthetic that she had to make sure she had purchased enough "containers" for the males....do you honestly think any breeder is going to make those containers 2.5gallons...its not practical at all!

Prosthetic: a 10gallon breeding and spawning tank is recommended by a lot breeders. Some uses a smaller spawning tank and then move the babies up accordingly. I use Kritter keepers, the largest size or a Rubbermaid type container and then move the babies up.
You can use aquabid, probably have to order from Thailand as most USA breeders don't ship overseas. I have no idea about the vinegar eels, banana worm cultures, etc...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I never said they had to be 2.5 they are breeding and you cant keep males together so they need to be held in something you owe me an apology I was building a small list on supplies. Most pet store Bettas are from thialand but each boz has like 100.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Choc: I was answering your very first post to this thread where you said I was hoarding because I didn't have room for bettas I ordered and you made comment about admin saying 2.5g...I was reminding you that breeders cannot realistically have 2.5g or larger tanks for all their fish and that it is water quality and happiness that count more! Honestly, I think you owe me an apology for "hoarding" comment...but I understand it was just a caring thought for the bettas and I am trying to be civil and mature about it.
I also understand you were making a short shopping list and I agreed with it. Maybe if you used some punctuation it would seem less like you were attacking other members of this forum. Without punctuation it is sometimes difficult to interpret your thoughts and your comments seem to be a verbal attack in my head...kind of someone using caps lock or bold faced font.

Prosthetic: I am sorry for hijacking your thread. I will answer any questions you come up with or you can PM me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was reffering to the person who ordered more fish off the internet than they can care for and decided to start keeping them in flower vases.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I know most pet store bettas come from Thailand but that is where majority of betta breeders, who have been doing it for years, are. You have to be careful which breeders you buy from and you have to really know what to look for in way of conformation and fins...and color ....but you can get some really nice ones.
Usually the pet stores get the culls from Thailand ...the ones that don't have the best conformation, etc...then aquabid gets the last set of culls probably, leaving breeder with only the best couple of bettas from each spawn.
At least that is how I interpret the system.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

That would be me! As I explained in the post after your list, my daughter swung a flashlight and smashed in their tank that I was getting ready for them!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thialand Breeders breed for mass not quality.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing wrong with spawning pet shop Betta-A Betta either meets standards or it doesn't-the only difference with a pet shop Betta is knowing its genetic and often you won't know this with some breeders either-depends on how well they keep records and how willing they are to share. 

It also depends on your goals-if you want to show-look for a Betta that meets the IBC standards as close as you can with mate that complements them.

If you just want to see if it is something you would like to learn to do...That is fine too..IMO......You have to start someplace-you can only read and research so much-at some point you have to get your feet wet so to speak. As with most things it can be a trial and error issue-especially with living creatures.

What is important is to be responsible and have a plan.

Lots and lots of different methods to not just keep this species-but to spawn and rear fry successfully.

You can spend a ton of money or very little-you can go high tech or low tech.

When I cupped my males for grow out-I used pint and quart canning jars-but now I am able to keep all the males and females together long term (this was one of my goals)and so I only cup short term to condition for spawning.

Personally I have found that the natural method to work best for me-For others they like the standard method and the standard method is often the best method to try when its your first time spawning this species.

Live foods are best, however, you can still rear fry on processed, cooked egg yolk and frozen foods-Its done everyday by some breeders. Its finding what works for you, what you have on hand...etc......

Not really a right or wrong way to spawn-its finding what works for you and your breeders and this can changes from spawn to spawn-even with the same breeders sometimes too.....They are living creatures after all....lol....

Most important.....have fun...that is what this hobby is all about after all....


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Some actually do breed for quality ...you have to pick the ones that belong to betta breeding organizations and that readily show, many even belong to IBC. I am not trying to say Thai breeders are the best but some do know what they are doing and some actually care about the betta. Nicebettas.com is a smaller breeder that cares about her bettas. She has offerings on aquabid every couple of months and sells off website as well....some breeders have 6 + bettas everyday on aquabid!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pet store Bettas are harder to get rid of it is like breeding Puppy mill dogs.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Well said OFL! Much more eloquent than I could be.
Can you please explain the natural method as I would like to do something less clinical than the standard method. It just might coax some of my bettas who seem reluctant to pass on their genetics! Thank you.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Pet store Bettas are harder to get rid of it is like breeding Puppy mill dogs.


I am assuming you are basing that statement on personal experience for your area. In my area-the unique Betta that I breed/rear are what sell best-most of the buyers have zero interest in showing or even know what the IBC standard is. What they want, is a cool looking healthy Betta. My pure HM and HMDT line isn't nearly as accepted-they sell-but not like my unique Bettas-I can't breed them fast enough to meet the demand and I am NOT anything like a puppy mill.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard the natural method is to keep males with females in a very large tank and the male cares for them.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

ravenwinds said:


> Can you please explain the natural method as I would like to do something less clinical than the standard method. It just might coax some of my bettas who seem reluctant to pass on their genetics! Thank you.


I use 5-10gal full to the top with water-soil based heavy planted mature tanks.
These systems are as close to a natural ecosystem that can be created in a closed system.
They have lots of common snails-like pond, ranshorn and trumpets, lots of Red cherry shrimp and the 10gal will also have a young BN pleco-I have to change it out about every 4-6 months since it will out grow the tank. (_I also breed BN plecos so I always have a steady supply_)
Every thing has a job in the system-they also naturally create an environment that support fry. Mainly food-lots and lot of microorganisms for free range fry food.

Lights stay on a 12h/day photoperiod-even with eggs/fry in the nest, female isn't always removed and often the male is left long term. Breeders fed before, during and after spawning

The natural method is more about the system itself and more or less doing everything opposite of what everything you read about spawning this species.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> I am assuming you are basing that statement on personal experience for your area. In my area-the unique Betta that I breed/rear are what sell best-most of the buyers have zero interest in showing or even know what the IBC standard is. What they want, is a cool looking healthy Betta. My pure HM and HMDT line isn't nearly as accepted-they sell-but not like my unique Bettas-I can't breed them fast enough to meet the demand and I am NOT anything like a puppy mill.....


 Its based on my betta books and searches thialand breeders many stores get Bettas from fall under mills.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Some of the most sucessful betta breeders in IBC started with pet store bettas. Never say never. I've seen some really nice bettas at my local pet stores. Personally, I enjoy the genetic suprises you can get.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When you breed, ask around in YOUR area. What do they want? Long fin short fin dark colors bright colors... Ask the possible "buyer" what they want - which is also a business tip :lol:

I will say, if you breed pet store bettas try to get some with decent finnage. That way you can also raise your chance of better looking fry. Don't be afraid to start somewhere - and yes, I did say "all good breeders start somewhere" and that somewhere probably wasn't 120 for a pair!! 

As for the tank dilemma, I don't want to see that in every thread! But yes it is true breeders cannot keep all the bettas in 2.5-10 gallon tanks each. But as long as they are caring for their bettas, should it matter? I plant to get a shelf downstairs, heat the room and that way each betta is kept at a comfortable temperature.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was not attacking the breeder I was reffering to the person who kept ordering Bettas online and ran out of space and uses flower vases.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Had it not been for the brave breeders that experiment with mystery genetics...we wouldn't have what we have today.....

The Betta either meets standards or it doesn't. None will be perfect and this is a good thing and what keeps us breeding and striving to create something special.

When you work with known genetic lines-you know pretty much what you will get-spawning a sibling pair from a true line. 
Creating your own unique line can be more of a challenge-as well as take longer.

Question-what do you want-A challenge or a sure thing from another persons line-Both are equally great goals IMO-Remembering that even with known genetic lines you will still get some surprises.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mystery Genetics sounds scary.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

prosthetik said:


> I've read alot about how people say you shouldn't breed Betta's from Pet Stores, is this completely true?
> 
> & how do you tell if your Betta's [both male & female] are of good quality to breed?
> 
> ...


In my opinion, as long as you know what you're going to do with your fry once they're adults, then breed what you want. People recommend you don't breed petstore bettas because their genetics are unknown. People also say that petstore/non-show qualilty bettas don't sell very well, but I'm willing to bet that all the members on here have at least one, if not more, petstore bettas. It's because they're pretty and cheap. Noone wants to pay 50 dollars for a fish if they're just going to be a pet, which is more than likely the people who will be purchasing your fry.

That being said, I would try to have a goal in mind for what you want to breed, but don't be scared to enjoy the hobby because of what other people say.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Unless you have a tiny bowl. LOL


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well. I didnt expect there to be so much interest in this lol.

Oldfishlady; thankyou. I dont want show Bettas, I just simply want to have a go. & yeah, I have made a checklist of all the items I need. Im in search of a 10 gallon spawning tank & theres plenty of places around here that sell 20 gallon tubs which I can use for when they outgrow the 10 gallon. I would never just go in without knowing anything lol.

Sena Hansler; No one around here really has a 'type' [i live in the middle of nowhere] as its just usually kids that buy them. But the ones in the stores here are all CT or SDet [even though they label them as HM] and pretty much only come in red or blue. It was just by chance that I found my guy in the pics, thats why Im just curious to see what he could produce.

If it doesnt work out, I might only try once more with my blue male, if not, it's not going to bother me.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

OFL: thank you for your description of natural breeding. I have numerous tanks that are NPT....my 2 sororities are NPTs, soil based of course. Most are not mature enough yet as they were done within the last 6 mos...but you can bet that I will be trying this method out on a few of my bettas when the tanks mature into the natural ecosystems, or as close to, that I have been striving for!

ChoclateBetta: have you been reading my posts at all? I explained that crazy/scary experience pretty well and you keep stating part of what I said in a very derogatory way, making it sound like I am neglectful and a hoarder ...which I am neither...I made a bad situation workable by getting them in vases...and through that experience I was able to come up with a way to house my breeders.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mystery Genetics, we will see what happens.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to say that he is rather decent looking (my first hm was way worse then that ) and I dont rather care who you breed as long as the fry are taken care of and not abused, same with the parents. I think thats what a lot of people only care about everyone is loved and healthy  . I think you get a nice marble hm girl ( shorter anal, even caudal )and you could get a ton of really nice looking fry. Older inexperienced betta produce weaker or not as many fry as younger ones, dosent mean impossible it is just more stressful on the male and I recommend conditioning him longer and feeding him while he has a nest.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! I got a 14 gallon tank today for the pair to breed in - should I put him in there now ir wait until the female arrives [which should be friday or monday]?

I have a HM female on order, I asked for green but the man said that might not happen. Hope so though.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Green will mostly throw blues with that male ... but 14 seems a little big to me to much room for first timers for my taste. I would fill it and leave it to cycle with some media but dont put him in. You want to grow some yummies in it for the babies. I would condition the female for at least a week after you get her travel stress can weaken a fish... I talk from experience... give her time to get eggy again.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well its only a second hand tank I got from a lady on FB. The closest thing around here was a 9 gallon for $76 whereas the one I got was $50. Theres not much choice where I live unfortunately & geting things sent here online costs a heap 

& yeah I wanna get enough live plants in there to grow food for the Fry. I read somewhere on here about 10 mins ago that brine shrimp can be used too if they are chopped up finely? Also micro pellets? Again not much in the way of food here for Fry, just adults, trying not to buy online unless I really have to.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Pet store bettas nowadays are often "breeder's" rejects. And often, some quality specimens are included to meet quota. I have nothing against breeding them - I too often do. What's important is having a plan and or a goal.

Starting with deltas is not a problem - even when your goal is producing show bettas. Simply look for those (specially females) with rather pointy caudal edges and keep breeding the ones with the widest spread. You will produce great HM in no time. As stated above, the only problem with them is not knowing their actual genetic background. But then again even knowing their background is no guarantee to producing something certain.

Keeping bettas differs between hobbyist and breeder. The former can keep 10 2.5g tanks but breeders need to house hundreds thus most often uses tiny jars. The advantage of tiny jars is it reduces body growth, giving fins a chance to develop.

@prosthetic; Summer should be near in NSW. Can you get a hold of daphnia and live tubifex? Can you age at least 5g of water (with dried leaves and some aquatic plants) outside for about a month - while you wait/prepare other things, including the breeders. This should give you adequate live micro critters for fry's first few days. You can also add egg yolk if you can't get hold of other live foods. In a few days, fry should have doubled in size and you can start adding a cup of daphnia per day (or every other day - depending on their survival rate). Fry probably won't eat them, but hopefully they will reproduce and fry will eat the newly hatched. You should be able to introduce crushed pellets after a week or two. . . . forgot, place a thumb full of tubifex in the tank just before you breed. If parents eat them add more. Make sure there's something they can cling to - pebbles, plant - anything.

Btw, chopped shrimps may cause more harm than good. Even adults may not touch them. It might only foul the water. You can try them when fry are bigger, but not for newly hatched fry - make a dot with a pen. That's how big they are. You need particle sized food. 

If you use the 14g, you won't need to do water changes in the first week, specially if you only fill to 1/3 or 1/4. You only need to add more water daily until it's full. By then, fry should be big enough to avoid soft/slow siphon.

Your guy seems to be a result from green x cambodian. So you should produce various green/turquoise if he is paired to a green.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! Im going to have a look into the daphnia thing, see what I can find. I;'ve been looking at ways to grow infusoria as well - not sure which would be the better option though.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

The 5g of aged water outside w/leaves that Injo suggests IS infusoria!
Daphnia would be for after first few days since you can only count on fry eating infusoria for first few days...after they double in size they are looking around for something a bit bigger


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I went looking for baby brine shrimp today with no luck but Im going outta town on Saturday to check out other pet stores to see what they might have. No one here will order it in which kinda sucks


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> It's a bad idea to breed pet store bettas and you should not order more bettas than you have room for that is hoarding. The administrator said 2.5 gallon minimum.


Definitely have to disagree.. many winners from different shows have been spawns (different generations) from pet store breeders. It tends to be recommended for first time breeders, and it easily ends up creating wonderful looking fish. And as for the 2.5 gallon quote, that is an opinion for the most part, many people will disagree with that statement (me included) and wish it was removed as it gives people a reason to make others feel bad for using gallon size tanks. 



ChoclateBetta said:


> Thialand Breeders breed for mass not quality.


Depends.. many American breeders are the same way. You are looking at businesses that do that, but the millions of ordinary people breed for quality there just as they do elsewhere in the world. My breeding female came from parents from there, and her parents were not mass bred. 



ChoclateBetta said:


> Pet store Bettas are harder to get rid of it is like breeding Puppy mill dogs.


As mentioned before, personal opinion of yours.. when you breed your own fish, they are not pet store bettas anymore. There are some tail types (such as VT) that are not as popular when it comes to selling on sites such as Aquabid or Ebay, but are welcomed by pet stores. Your statement really doesn't make sense all that much to me, so I really can't respond.


You may have to order the BBS online, not a whole lot of stores carry them as they tend to be refrigerated. They can get costly though. I think for my first set up I have spent a total of around $600 give or take, if not more.. and that is to breed only one pair of bettas.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Myates said:


> You may have to order the BBS online, not a whole lot of stores carry them as they tend to be refrigerated. They can get costly though. I think for my first set up I have spent a total of around $600 give or take, if not more.. and that is to breed only one pair of bettas.


Yeah, I'll see how I go over the weekend finding some outta town.

Another question; its pretty much summer here & the temp in my tanks is usually around the 80-82 area even at night. Do I still need a heater for a more constant temp or is this fine?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Breeding can be as cheap or as expensive as you make it. During summer you won't need filters. Slight fluctuation should be fine - mine are out side and fluctuates slightly. I don't use any heaters.

If tanks are expensive, try using plastic tubs (I do). For jarring, I use 2 Ltr used drinking bottles - free. My highest expenses are for food, I can no longer gather them and buy instead.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I've already got the tanks, the containers for jarring mum has millions around the house & if I need anymore, large Chinese containers I can get from the local supermarket for like $2 for a pack of 6.

I just need the early Fry food, a light source & the sponge filter.

At least I wont need a heater which is nice. The room I'll be breeding in gets all the afternoon sun so it gets pretty warm in there.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't go that cheap route.. I got all the items needed as cheaply as I could though.. Does that count? LOL

I went the tank way rather than the tub way- but I purchased short sided big tubs to place my 32oz clear cups into (with water + heater to keep them all warm).. that was the only "cheap" way I went with my set up.

I said $600, but was way off - looked at my files and all in all (not counting shipping packaging items, etc) I spent $600+ on everything not including tanks + fish.. tanks (for one breeding and one grow out) it equals up to $800-$900 total to start.

Money isn't an object for my breeding, otherwise I would of been going as cheap as I can and nothing wrong with that! I personally would rather be able to see my fry growing and being able to look for deformities easier, which to me is easier to see in tanks.

Good thing you don't need heaters  It's winter here, snow will be coming soon.. I have no choice but to use heaters and such for mine 

I wish you luck! You got some great advice from indjo and OFL, indjo has been wonderful in helping me with my coloring genetics for my breeding


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow I never knew breeding was that expensive if I breed bettas ever only high quality to A. make them more appealing to people with proper homes and B. maybe make a little money and use it for fish. I have read many pet store fish have already been bred. I am sure you can give them better care than some bad breeders bettas are one of the easier fish to breed.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I didnt finish reading through yet, but I think the main thing here is you need a plan for the babies.

Do you want to show or breed show quality babies? 

Do you just want to breed pets?

Do you have a place for the babies to go once they grow up?

These are my only concerns, really. No matter which way you go, research, research, research!

As far as materials, it can get very expensive.. I house all of my 30+ breeders in a room in my house dedicated to my fish. I keep that room at a stable 86 degrees. Each fish gets water changes every other day. They get high quality pellets and frozen foods.

Then for breeding, you need spawn tanks, lighting, plants (for the girl to hide), IAL, heater, growout tanks (larger) with lights and heater and sponge filter.. You also need live foods and containers for the babies once they get older.

My containers for growing my babies alone will cost me about 600 dollars when all is said and done, but that's because I get the 96 oz. containers, which is roughly .75G per baby.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Would you say show Bettas are easier to get rid off?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

It depends on how you want to "get rid of" them, I guess.

I personally am breeding show quality for three reasons:

1.) It costs just as much to produce show quality as it does pet quality, so I may as well breed for the best fish I can.

2.) I want to show (obviously).

3.) I don't want to just dump my babies off at pet stores to rot on the shelves. Since I'd prefer to sell my fish to good homes via the internet, I want to breed the best possible quality so that I don't have to send fish off to the pet store. I have a wider clientele (for selling fish) if I breed for higher quality.

The pet store thing depends entirely on your area as well. If I lived near a store that took good care of its bettas, I wouldn't have this concern. Sad thing is though, even my LFS and non-chain stores keep them in horrid conditions.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So people with better Betta homes buy better Bettas?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

When it comes down to individual people, no. Not necessarily.

My issue is with pet stores, not people.

I will say that most breeders have more knowledge of the fish than your average non-breeder. But there are many who don't breed and still give the fish excellent care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Got it thanks.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My only concern is selling to a petshop. They don't care for their fish and anyone can buy them meaning a lot of your babies will suffer if cruel homes and die painful and sometimes slow deaths. Are you okay with that? I know most people who buy from petstores only buy a fish because it's cheap and they don't feel guilty when it dies because they never changed out the water or they buy them to cram into tiny cases as decoration until it dies and gets replaced Are you fine sending off your fish to a life like that without a care? As someone who studies to breed mice I wouldn't be able to sleep knowing I sent my mice to their deaths, I wouldn't bother breeding if i did that.


----------

